# Oster pipe threading machine?



## JohnDFerguson (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys. I'm a plumber out of Kansas City, MO, and I just got my hands on a very old Oster threading machine for free. It runs great, and I have no problems with it, aside from having no information about it at all. The tag on the side is worn down, and the only text I can make out reads: "Oster Manufacturing Co. 110 Volt Series. Model Number EN. NOS D-114, 328." Any of you guys have experience with the old Oster machines or know someone who could tell me something about this one? Thanks, y'all.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Hey John, sounds interesting. How about an intro to get to know you. Like to see some pics too.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

:laughing:Id call Fergusons and see if they info on it .:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it was mine. Post a pic. (seriously)


----------



## JohnDFerguson (Oct 9, 2012)

Lemme go snap one real quick.


----------



## JohnDFerguson (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's what she looks like:


----------



## JohnDFerguson (Oct 9, 2012)

Regarding the intro: I'm pretty new to the trade. Only a couple years. I work for a small shop here in KC. I attend the apprenticeship school. My company does a lot of residential/light commercial construction and/or remodel work. I take a particular liking to gasfitting. When I'm not working all of the hours of the week trying to gain more knowledge and experience in the trade, I play bass in a couple of bands around town. That's about it, really. I have a cool dog, but that's probably not relevant. Ha.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is pretty awesome but not mine.


----------



## JohnDFerguson (Oct 9, 2012)

If you are familiar with KCMO, I live in the West Bottoms, and I guess a couple guys came to repair the gas situation in my building a couple of years ago and left the machine and a bunch of pipe behind. I don't know the guys, and I don't know the scenario, but I replaced the flushometer valves in a couple of urinals in my landlord's other building, and he told me I could have it. Now, if I could only find some info about this thing...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tell us more about the dog.


Oster was acquired by Reed Tools many years ago, I would suggest googling it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is like my old one...


----------



## JohnDFerguson (Oct 9, 2012)

Five years ago, I adopted an American Staffordshire from dog death row. He's a giant, and it took a really long time for us to come to any kind of understanding. I think people may have been fighting him at some point. Now he's an old man now, a great watch dog, and a the best friend I've ever had. 

Thanks for the tips on the ownership change. That greatly expands my search terms!


----------



## JohnDFerguson (Oct 9, 2012)

Hours of research later, it seems like it may be an Oster 442-LH, but in the one photo I have found of that machine, the front head is totally different than the one I have.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

JohnDFerguson said:


> Here's what she looks like:


I had one just like the photo. Was using it one day the jaws in the speed chuck broke, ran around looking for parts, nothing available. Went out and bought a used Rigid 300. The old Oster got a new life it was strong enough and slow enough that a wrot iron railing man used it to twist railing spindles.


----------

